# Referred to Birmingham Women's Hospital



## Rosebud2013 (Jul 30, 2014)

Hi Ladies,

My first post on here, myself and my now husband have been referred to the Birmingham women's hospital.

My periods have been sporadic , having them every 2 months or so. I have been for blood tests and my doctor says that I am not ovulating and now we are being referred. My husband has to supply a sample to get checked out too! 

I have been referred to Dr Otter/Otta something like that, has anyone seen him?

I'm petrified! Xxx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Rosebud, have you checked out the regional boards : http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=218.0

Best wishes
Sheila


----------

